# moving back to france possibly



## SuziM

hi

im a single mum to 3 kids (19,12 and 2). my older 2 were born in france. we lived in france for about 10 years. i was forced to move back by my now ex partner (he has no contact with my kids at all. isnt allowed to legally. his parental rights have been removed).
im looking for a fresh start with my kids. i work remotely self employed so finacially we would be as we are here. i know the cost of living is lower, but tax is high so swing and roundabout). 
im looking for quality of life as well as a fresh start.

im looking for advice regarding home education there. i know the laws changed. my 12 year old has cerebral palsay, 2 year old is allergic to water, heat, cold, touch and over 40 foods. im not sending her to school anywhere to have allergic reaction after allergic reaction. i couldnt blame any school shes hard to keep low reactive state. 

from the googling ive done its possible. it is upto the marie (and paying 1500e per academic year plus what im spending on their education).


id love some info if anyone has any more i can do some more research please?

im looking at the potiers region as thats where we were before and i loved it there. i also know its a cheaper 
area to live (land etc is lower). we are pretty self sufficent here in england. i plan to carry on doing the same in france


----------



## Poloss

Les Enfants d'Abord (LED'A) | Association de familles pratiquant l'instruction en famille en France


is a useful website for home schoolers in France

Things have tightened up since September when a whole bunch of new laws came into effect.
Previously, attending school was not compulsory; 
parents had the choice of sending children to school or teaching at home, within a given administrative framework.

Nowadays, school is compulsory with certain opt-out conditions.
Qualifying can be more or less difficult depending on where you apply to.
Considering your children's health conditions, obtaining an authorisation for home schooling should be no problem.

In theory, all children - even with serious handicaps - have the right to be scolarised in France.
The problem is that the French state's program to finance accompaniators for all these children (AESH) is underfinanced
and AESH are severely underpaid so many jobs stay vacant.
Parents now advertise for private AESH who they pay out of their own pocket - if they find anyone!

I guess you know about the official CNED home-school program.





Formation à distance, tout au long de la vie | CNED


Opérateur du ministère de l'Éducation nationale, le CNED vous accompagne dans la scolarisation de vos enfants et dans vos projets de formation professionnelle.




www.cned.fr




Good luck


----------

